# GT: Game 39 vs Warriors 1/17



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clipper(17-21)VS 
Golden State Warriors(19-20)

WHEN: Wendsday, Janaury 17th at 7:30 PM PST, 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBALeaguePass; AM 1110



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








 Daniel Ewing | Quinton Ross | Paul Davis

Warriors Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Monta Ellis | Mike Dunleavy Jr. | Matt Barnes | Andris Biedrins

 Key Reserves







|







|








Kelenna Azubuike | Troy Muprhy | Ike Diogu

Q's Quote:
"Win a mother****ing game. Thomas is questionable with a left ear infection, Livingston is doubtful. Hopefully Jackson gets some run and Clippers choose to keep him around."

Q's Key To The Game:

Feed the ball to Elton damn Brand, he's the horse, without him, Clippers wouldn't be anything.
Don't give up offensive rebounds. 
Get Maggette 30+ minutes again.

Playoff Watch:
Currently 2.5 games out of the 8th seed and 4 out of the 7th seed. The Wolves have won three in a row and the Nuggets have won their last game to pull further away from the Clippers and virtually crush their early playoff hopes, with how the team is playing and all. Tomorrow's Game which will affect the Clippers:
Kings @ Raptors - Sacramento has lost 6 straight and is a game n a half behind the Clippers along with the Hornets, and with a win and Clips lose, they could be just a half game behind the Clip-show. 
Jazz @ Pistons - Jazz, like the Kings, have been going through a tough stretch losing 4 consectuvie and with a 7 game lead over the Clippers, LA fans could get some hope with a win and Utah loss to cut the lead down to 6 games. 
Wolves vs Hawks - Wolves have won 3 straight after the Clippers beat them and could extend their lead over the Clippers should they take care of the Hawks, who are coming off a surprising 2 game win streak and are not far out of the playoffs in the Eastern Conference.
Rockets vs Suns - Houston is 7.5 ahead of LA, but, like Utah, the Clippers faithful can gain some hope to even catching them should they lose and the Clippers win, cutting the lead to 6.5.
Lakers @ Spurs - Just like the Rockets, Lakers are ahead of the Clip show by 8 games, but it could cut down to the 7, pending the Spurs take care of business and the Clippers do as well. 

Q's Prediction: Clippers Lose 89-108
Q's Prediction Record: 22-16


Pinto's Preview: 



The Clippers look to get even with Golden State tonight (7:30pm) at Staples Center in the second game of a home and home sequence that began Monday afternoon in Oakland in less than stellar fashion for Los Angeles as Mike Dunleavy's squad crumbled late in a 108-93 loss. It was a setback that's dropped the Clippers to 17-21 overall and two and a half games back of Denver, holder of the West's number eight spot.

The Clippers led 83-81 with a little more than ten minutes left only to see the Warriors go on a game deciding 19-2 run. In the fourth quarter L.A. was outscored 27-14. That collapse was preceeded by the loss of starting point guard Shaun Livingston to a right ankle sprain.

Click to expand...

*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Come on Kaman and Brand need to step up for this game. These two are the keys to the game. Big men will beat the Warriors. The Clippers better not disappoint at home.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

man warriors have the biggest bench going around


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

We might see mobley running point a little if something happens to cassell....This is reminding me of two years ago when for a stretch of games we had no choice but to play lionel chalmers 30 minutes a game...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers: 56.7% Chance Of Winning and 1.5+ Projected Margin of victory according to Mike Greenfield at teamratings.com


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Did i hear the broadcast right when mike smith said that kaman isnt going to cut his hair anymore again?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Did i hear the broadcast right when mike smith said that kaman isnt going to cut his hair anymore again?


I didn't hear it but it wouldn't surprise me. I read the other day that when Kaman went in for a trim it looked bad so he had to take a lot of it off.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Weasel said:


> I didn't hear it but it wouldn't surprise me. I read the other day that when Kaman went in for a trim it looked bad so he had to take a lot of it off.


Damn hippie.

Come on through the Warriors' thread for this game, too, if you dare.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

why even bother...


i will probably still watch the game, only to be dissappointed...actually, can you call it dissappointment, when you know the outcome?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> why even bother...
> 
> 
> i will probably still watch the game, only to be dissappointed...actually, can you call it dissappointment, when you know the outcome?


How do you think I felt watching the Chargers this last weekend, knowing that Marty would **** up the prospects of the Chargers even making any noise in the playoffs.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bruindre said:


> How do you think I felt watching the Chargers this last weekend, knowing that Marty would **** up the prospects of the Chargers even making any noise in the playoffs.



i've never been a fan of marty, but i feel all the recent criticism of him is unjustified...

cut eric parker for fumbling the punt and dropping passes...cut marlon mccree for fumbling the pick...the gameplan was sound...the players gave it away...the chargers would be retarded to fire marty...

sorry about taking the thread off topic, but i had to0 defend marty, and i'm not even a chargers fan...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think the Warriors will only have 7 players tonight. The Clippers better win!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Don't you have to have 8 bodies to even start a game?

And with the Golden State/Indiana trade...I wonder, to the players have to remain on the bench for this trade merely to make that 8-person minimum?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

warriors are expected to sign a 10 day contract guy, plus suit up an injured player to get to 8 minimum players. I say go east coast style, post up on every play, and play maggette for 40 minutes slashing non stop. That should foul out one or two players, and we might see the first ever mid game forfeit in recent memory.... haha.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> warriors are expected to sign a 10 day contract guy, plus suit up an injured player to get to 8 minimum players. I say go east coast style, post up on every play, and play maggette for 40 minutes slashing non stop. That should foul out one or two players, and we might see the first ever mid game forfeit in recent memory.... haha.


You only have to start w/ 8 healthy bodies....you'd have to have the W's foul out 4 players to consider forfeit....or would you? I don't actually know the rule on that one. 

Nellie will probably just tell them not to play any D. Could be a shoot out.

On my way up to Staples (Phillipe's before for some food). Good luck Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

no, only 3 would have to foul out for there to be 4 players i think, since one of the 8 will be an injured player who probably cant play according to ESPN.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

bruindre said:


> You only have to start w/ 8 healthy bodies....you'd have to have the W's foul out 4 players to consider forfeit....or would you? I don't actually know the rule on that one.
> 
> Nellie will probably just tell them not to play any D. Could be a shoot out.
> 
> On my way up to Staples (Phillipe's before for some food). Good luck Clippers.


wow is that like your clipper game routine too? phillipe's for dinner then staples? who else here knows about that place? one day i want to leave early for a game so i have time to enjoy two sandwiches instead of just one...but something always comes up


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I thought I read somewhere that the Warriors will only have 7 players that can play tonight. Run the ball and drive to the hole!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I still stick by my blow out prediction in favor of the Warriors


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> I still stick by my blow out prediction in favor of the Warriors


:lol: :lol: 

i hope not ima watch this game....but yeah it seems like the Clippers luck is back to their old one ...i hope today is an exception ...i can just see Ralph getting mad "oh me oh my ...the Warriors with only 7 players active are...." 
hahaha 
i hope not though....

one good thing for the Clippers the Kings keep on losing too


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow im watching this game and the Clippers are still playing horrible....even if they are depleted as they are they still have a ******* chance 

:curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

boy, the Clippers are really really sucking, i am pretty sure if Ralph could say it he would say 
"oh me oh my, the Clippers ******* suck Mike"


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> boy, the Clippers are really really sucking, i am pretty sure if Ralph could say it he would say
> "oh me oh my, the Clippers ******* suck Mike"


Can your posts be any more obvious of hate? How are they sucking when their up 64-55? Shooting 53.3% from the field, 7 blocks, outrebounding by 8 and having 21 dimes compared to 7 turnovers. Not to mention Brand with 20 points, 7 boards, and 3 blocks on ONLY 9 shot attempts. 20 points on 9 shot attempts is more then 2 points per shot. I question the true fans on this board sometime. Not trying to single you out, but in general. Sure, I predicted a loss, but I did not know a deal went through and since I don't change my predictions, I stuck through with it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Elis misses the first FT. He makes the 2nd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley does a little post up jumper that goes in.

Travel on Davis.

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I see Luke Jackson played, anyone think they'll keep him around[I missed the first half].


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers up 22.

Maggette makes the FT.

Bierdins travels.

Mobley air balls it.

Ross blocks the lay up but Davis taps it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton checks in, Maggette out.

Brand steals the ball.

Ross gets the offensive foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Foul on Ewing, non-shooting.

Ellis hits a 3.

Singleton drives but misses but the ball goes out on a Warrior.

Singleton misses a jumper.

Ellis hits a jumper.

Ewing misses a jumper.

Elis drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 15.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ellis makes the 2nd FT.

Clippers makes a 3!!!

Someone on the Warriors scores.

Cassell drives, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes the FT.

Cassell misses a 3 but Brang gets the board.

Offensive foul on Brand.

Azabuke (sorry for the spelling) gets fouled makes both FT's.

Luke Jackson checks in.

Brand makes a jumper.

Ellis missesthe layup.

Ewing loses the ball and Jackson gets the loose ball foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson drives and gets fouled.

Mobley misses a 3 at the buzzer of the 3rd.

Clippers up 13.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Azubuke drives and scores.

Ross hits a long jumper! He has 22.

Az misses a 3.

Ross misses a jumper.

Cassell steals it and Jackson misses a HORRIBLE shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Davis hits a long jumper.

Ross misses the jumper.

Davis drives and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Davis makes both FT's.

Cassell misses a 3.

Az or someone misses a 3.

Ross with the bad pass.

Offensive foul but Ross had a nice block on it regardless.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits a jumper.

Biedrins drives and scores.

Maggette loses the ball.

Davis misses a 3.

Brand hits a tough turn around jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley drives and gets hacked big time on the shot.

Mobley makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Biedrins 3 seconds.

Bad shot by maggette.

Barnes misses a 3.

Kind of sad that this game is close. Barnes misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses a jumper.

Davis drives and gets fouled.

Come on Clippers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

5 point game, sad.

Ross hits a jumper!

Davis drives and scores.

Maggette gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes 1 of 2.

Barnes misses the layup.

Cassell misses the 3.

Ross with the poke and Cassell gets it.

Cassell misses a 3.

Maggette gets the loose ball foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with another poke away!

Mobley drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

timeout taken by the Warriors.

Ross and Davis talked trash.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blocks someone!

Ross misses the jumper.

Davis hits a 3.

Cassell makes a throw up layup. hahah


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ellis drives and scores.

Mobley gets fouled immediately and will shoot 2.

Mobley makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

AZ misses two 3's.

Mobley grabs the rebound and gets fouled.

Mobley makes 1 out of 2.

Az scores on a layup.

Game over.

Clippers win, 115-109.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I must that even though a win is nice it is sad that the Clippers only won by 6. Terrible.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Quinton Ross gets the game ball


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> wow is that like your clipper game routine too? phillipe's for dinner then staples? who else here knows about that place? one day i want to leave early for a game so i have time to enjoy two sandwiches instead of just one...but something always comes up


It ought to be my Clipper game routine. 

Actually, my routine is usually grab a beer or two at the Fox Grill at the stadium. I never have time to head up to Phillipe's before a game. My girl got me tix for this game last month as a gift and wrote on them 'be ready at 3'. So, she got off work early, swooped me up, and up to Phillipe's it was....and for those who live in LA and haven't been there, you have GOT to check this place out. Phillipe's is about as L.A. as the Pantry or Pink's. Good stuff!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

qross1fan said:


> I see Luke Jackson played, anyone think they'll keep him around[I missed the first half].


Luke played better in the first half, hitting a 3 (taking the shot after the crowd coaxed him into taking it). 

I don't see Luke sticking around unless he asserts himself, especially with perimeter shooting.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

It is pretty sad that they only won by 6. When they had the 22 point lead, that's where they should have been. The fourth quarter woes are completely unexplainable. To have such problems against teams like San Antonio makes more sense, but to have fourth quarter collapses to Golden State (twice), Cleveland, and many other teams is ridiculous. Last year the Clippers were known for their amazing fourth quarter defense. This year, apparently the OTHER teams are known for their fourth quarter defense.

Oh well, I guess a win is a win...


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Warriors known for playing well in the 4th quarter...DEFENSE? LOL


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Yoyo said:


> Warriors known for playing well in the 4th quarter...DEFENSE? LOL


Sometimes the Clippers make mediocre teams look like great teams on both offense and defense.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

squeemu said:


> Sometimes the Clippers make mediocre teams look like great teams on both offense and defense.



bingo...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

squeemu said:


> Sometimes the Clippers make mediocre teams look like great teams on both offense and defense.


tell me about it...

won by 6 ...****ing pathetic really....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/story/6382796



> Baron Davis (23 points, eight rebounds, eight assists, two three-pointers and two steals) had another great line, but may ultimately be suspended after taking a swipe at the head of Clippers small forward Quinton Ross. BD was frustrated by Ross' defense and snapped a bit after getting popped in the face. We'll have to await word from the league about a possible punishment.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Ross did hit Davis on that play, but it looked to be most likely an accident. Hopefully Davis gets suspended for that.


----------

